# Tripping into a step-down living room



## Security101 (Aug 11, 2008)

How wide is the opening? like 8' or better?

Maybe a large planter placed centered between the rails to give some texture to the entry area might help - and it's removable when not needed. 

It would leave room to get by on both sides, but might help him "detect it" better...

And it's decorative!

Jim


----------



## maceycon (Nov 13, 2008)

jamestrd said:


> Lower the archway so he hits his head instead of tripping.


 
Now that's funny. Wish I thought of it.

Truthfully though a few years ago I had a client with a step-down in their store. They asked me to turn this step down into a ramp. I was going to do that, but her insurance agent told her they have more claims from people tripping on ramps than step-downs. The agent suggested I build swinging gate. That made people aware of the step down. They have not had a person trip since I put the gate in. I doubt you are going to put a gate in his house, but maybe a handrail would draw his attention. Or you could remove the floor boards from the living room and he will only do it 1 more time.


----------



## ccarlisle (Nov 9, 2007)

Schluter have a few products for that...check them out.


----------

